# SoCal Toys For Tots 3 - MECA CA 1X SQ Only - December 17, 2016 - Torrance, CA



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

We will be hosting this event for the third year in a row in Southern California as the kickoff for the 2017 MECA CA season!

*Where:*
19210 Van Ness Avenue
Torrance, CA 90501

*When:*
Saturday, December 17, 2016: 10am - ?










*Facebook event invite here:*
https://www.facebook.com/events/1278547742197990/

*Who's in?*


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Definitely going to try to make this one since I'm finally up and running again. And will make sure to bring a gift!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

beerdrnkr said:


> Definitely going to try to make this one since I'm finally up and running again. And will make sure to bring a gift!



Awesome, looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm gonna try to make this but I'm not sure, yet, if I can


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> I'm gonna try to make this but I'm not sure, yet, if I can
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Understood...you hit a lot of events last season and have your plaque for your points championship. 

We should schedule another Marina event (or two).


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

papasin said:


> Understood...you hit a lot of events last season and have your plaque for your points championship.
> 
> 
> 
> We should schedule another Marina event (or two).



Yes we should! I'm sure Ryan will be down for it.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Maybe I'll have a setup running.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Maybe I'll have a setup running.



Want to judge install?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

papasin said:


> Want to judge install?


Nope


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Two weeks to go!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Who's coming? Don't forget to bring a toy.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Next Saturday!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SQ Best of Show award for the event. Who's bringing home the snow man?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

have fun tomorrow! will be stuck at work up north


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

We have some festive holiday items for folks who join us. See everyone in a few!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry I missed it. For some reason, I had it in my head that it was Sunday.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rawdawg said:


> Sorry I missed it. For some reason, I had it in my head that it was Sunday.


Lol. We may have been out of there by the time you normally got there...if it wasn't for Vin judging for everyone else was done by 2:30.  

Pics here - http://tinyurl.com/2016socalmecatoysfortots


----------

